# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  pppoe چیست؟

## freebsd

با سلام 
لطفا در مورد pppoe  توضیح دهید.
با تشکر

----------


## Inprise

PPP Over Ethernet .
عموما" توسعه گران ADSL از دو پروتکل به عنوان محمولهء بسته های DSL استفاده میکنن ، یا IP یا ATM و وقتی مقصود IP باشه اغلب از PPPoE استفاده میکنند که کمترین میزان کد رو به سیستم عامل اضافه کنند ؛

----------


## Identifier

پروتکل PPPoE که مخفف Point To Point Protocol Over Ethernet است بیشتر توسط ارائه دهندگان خطوط DSL مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.

PPPoE قابلیت ارتباط چندین کلایت در محل، توسط یک خط DSL  را ارائه می دهد. و همچنین امکان برقراری چندین نشست را از روی یک کلاینت و با استفاده از نتها یک کارت شبکه فراهم می کند. و نیز عملیات Authentication  و Accounting با استفاده از پروتکل  Radius  برای هر کلاینت و هر نشست به صورت مجزا انجام می دهد.

از نظر ساختاری این پروتکل در لایه Network و بعد از Ethernet قرار دارد.

شرح کامل این پروتکل را می توانید در RFC2516 بررسی کنید.

موفق و پبروز باشید.

----------


## freebsd

با تشکر از توضیحات شما

----------

